# Thinking of allowing grass livery in Scotland -can anyone enlighten me?



## bluejacket (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

Here's the issue in brief. (As brief as I can anyway) I live in Scotland and have kept my own horses on my own land (a field) for 20 years, and been around horses longer than that. (I know I'm very lucky). Now as all my oldsters have died of old age leaving only shetland gelding - I am considering allowing a near neighbour, who is unknown to me personally, but who is an apparently an experienced horse owner, keep her 3 year old in my field, with the intention of bringing her on.

Never having been invloved in the issue of grass livery as landowner before - (though I have experience of keeping horses on other people's land) - I am getting the jitters re legal rights and responsibilities/potential problems. I am in even more of a quandry since I have just been contacted by a woman who has an 18year old shetland gelding who needs a home before the end of the month. This would be easier in two ways, as subject to inspection the gelding would be signed over to us, and he's more of an age and size to my lad. However, the lady with youngster was the first to approach us and I would feel bad knocking her back...... 
Apart from legal, another issue that bothers me is the lady with the filly, although seemingly perfectly sensible, has 2 young children, I'm worried they'd look upon the hay store as a climbing frame - it's where some equipment is kept - so you can see what I'm thinking :scared: (horrors!) I have no worries my boy would ever hurt anyone, but there is always a first time. Humm, I feel like I'm talking myself out of boarding the youngster....or am I being unreasonable?
Can anyone point me in the right direction re legal issues in Scotland - or any experiences/advice? Post or send a PM if you'd prefer.
Much appreciated - thanks.

Update: I did speak to the woman and broached my concerns re her young children and she put my mind at rest agreeing that when they were around there would always be another adult to supervise (phew!) Now she wants to bring in a rescue case she knows of - and keep it with the youngster. She has the ability and willingness to care for both of them - (I guess my main worry was being landed with someone else horses - I've heard of that happening - but I am satisfied that won't happen in this case). As for the 18 year old Shetland, I can see us taking him on ourselves if he has no where else to go - watch this space! Thanks for the replies.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Wrong post....edited


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

bluejacket said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's the issue in brief. (As brief as I can anyway) I live in Scotland and have kept my own horses on my own land (a field) for 20 years, and been around horses longer than that. (I know I'm very lucky). Now as all my oldsters have died of old age leaving only shetland gelding - I am considering allowing a near neighbour, who is unknown to me personally, but who is an apparently an experienced horse owner, keep her 3 year old in my field, with the intention of bringing her on.
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about the legal aspects of having other peoples horses on your land in Scotland or anywhere, but my ex boss has a DIY livery at his place. Horses owner helps looks after his horses too.

I'd go with the shetland as it will be signed over to you, though I guess in that case no money for livery will be exchanged, but it will be a companion for your Shetland, (hopefully they will get on) & there won't be any legal aspects if the pony is yours.
I'd tell the other person, I decided to home a retired pony instead, as a companion to mine.


----------

